# Set an entry in libmap.conf for a specific port



## tuaris (Mar 11, 2014)

I am trying to build the port devel/icu on the powerpc64 platform with GCC 4.9.  It's only possible to build by having the following in my /etc/libmap.conf:


```
libgcc_s.so.1   gcc49/libgcc_s.so.1
libgomp.so.1    gcc49/libgomp.so.1
libobjc.so.3    gcc49/libobjc.so.2
libssp.so.0     gcc49/libssp.so.0
libstdc++.so.6  gcc49/libstdc++.so.6
```

The above is applied system wide. Is there way to make it only apply to the specific port like what I can do with /etc/make.conf?


```
.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/devel/icu) && exists(/usr/local/bin/gcc49)
CC=gcc49
CXX=g++49
CPP=cpp49
.endif
```


----------



## worldi (Mar 11, 2014)

tuaris said:
			
		

> It's only possible to build by having the following in my /etc/libmap.conf:
> 
> ...
> 
> The above is applied system wide.



Don't worry. This shouldn't cause any problems.


----------



## tuaris (Mar 11, 2014)

It does cause problems when I run `portmaster`. I don't have the exact error message, but it basically complains that the GCC compiler isn't working.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 12, 2014)

When in doubt, read the man page: libmap.conf(5)  What you want to do is specified in there.


----------

